# He seems sad today :(



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

And I'm wondering why? Acting what I could only describe as fed up?! To the point he has taken himself to his crate he normally stays with me in the lounge til bedtime. Theres been a few new things happen in the last 24 hours. We had our first training class last night and today we walked to school to pick my son up for the first time. He does the drop off but never done the pick up perhaps was too busy for him? He's had the most mental doodle dash ever though. Know sometimes we get fed up ourselves but I don't like to see him sad. It's very windy tonight would that bother him?


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I think they all have their days when perhaps they feel not quite so good, Beau has been like it today, she's played but just not as much and seems generally more tired today, they both had really long walks over the weekend so I put it down to they need to catch up on a little rest at times. I'm sure he will be his bouncy self tomorrow x


----------



## Woody2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

The wind definitely bothered Woody! Every time he went outside to do his business the wind blew and he lost his focus! 

I have taken Woody to pick my son up from school and it is so busy. He's mo us to it now after a couple of weeks though.

Maybe, like you said, he's having an off day?

Woody had his first training class lt week and when we got home he just flaked out! 

I'm sure he'll be back to his normal self in no time?


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. He's still in their looking all sad. Hopefully he'll perk up tomorrow


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Perhaps he is just mentally exhausted from the excitement of the training class, the chaos of school pick-up and the uncertainty brought by the wind outside. Just a thought but I know that when Lola is really tired she takes herself off to her bed in the kitchen whereas normally she is wherever I am. Hope it passes after a good sleep tonight x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Bertie - maybe he has tummy ache from all the treats at training class and maybe he also has brain ache from trying to be good!
Hope he is feeling better this morning...


----------

